# The 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award



## Leyline (Jan 7, 2010)

FYI, to all the folks with unpublished or previously self published novels:

The 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award is Here!



> The 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award is Here!
> 
> 
> Do you have an unpublished or self-published novel you know Amazon.com readers will love? Enter your novel in the 2010 Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award for a chance to win one of two $15,000 publishing contracts with Penguin USA and distribution of your novel on Amazon.com.
> ...



Good luck!


----------

